# Monkey riding a goat walking on a tightrope



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Finally! All my dreams are coming true. 

I wonder if they do birthday parties?

http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/823916-at-last-its-monkey-riding-a-goat-walking-on-a-tightrope


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, how cute is that?


----------

